# SS Geo.H.Jones (4273)



## Chris Rogers (Mar 8, 2006)

I wonder if anyone could help me trace any info of the SS.Geo.H Jones my father was Ch/Cook on her when she sailed from Swansea on the 19/3/42 and was sunk at sea on the11?6/42, he was a surviver perhaps there could be someone who can shed some light on her,thanks Chris Rogers (Thumb)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Three websites mentioned on the MN web site re; your same question to them.(MN site)Torpedoed 11/06/1942 by U455 @45.20n 22.40w.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Chris,
Here a link:
http://www.t2tanker.org/ships/ghjones.html


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

The following website has alot on her including photograph/map/description etc

www.uboat.net/allies/merchants/1787.html


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Tanker Geo H. Jones, 6,914grt, (Panama Transport Co.,Anglo-American Oil) had loaded a cargo of fuel oil in Aruba for Ardrossan via Freetown & Lamlash, Isle of Arran. The ship joined up with the Liverpool bound 38 ship Convoy SL-111 which left Freetown on the 24th May 1942. Sometime during the crossing the ship developed engine trouble and was forced to drop out of the Convoy and was ordered to make for Ponta Delaga in the Azores. On the 11th June at 05.26 hours the ship was intercepted by U-455 North, North-East of the Azores and torpedoed sinking in position 45' 40N 22' 40W. The Captain and 19 crew were picked up by the naval sloop HMS Lulworth and landed back in Freetown. A further 20 survivors were picked up by the minesweeper HMS Orrisa and landed at Londonderry. 1 crewmember and 1 DEMS gunner were lost.

Tower Hill Memorial Panel 52 (DEMS gunner unknown)

LEWIS, Sailor, GEORGE DANIEL, S.S. Geo. H. Jones (London). Merchant Navy. 11th June 1942. Age 24. Son of William and Margaret Lewis, of Aberystwyth, Cardiganshire.


----------



## shicks (Dec 8, 2007)

*Geo H Jones*

How very interesting, my father Henry Hicks was Chief Steward on the Geo H Jones when it was torpedoed and was in a life raft for I believe 8 days. He never talked about this but was awarded an BEM for what he did in that life raft. I remember a brief account of the episode on the radio and also have pleasant memories of attending the investiture by George VI at the palace. I was 12 at the time and still have the medal and letters from the palace. Regards Stu Hicks


----------



## Floatie (Jun 27, 2013)

shicks said:


> How very interesting, my father Henry Hicks was Chief Steward on the Geo H Jones when it was torpedoed and was in a life raft for I believe 8 days. He never talked about this but was awarded an BEM for what he did in that life raft. I remember a brief account of the episode on the radio and also have pleasant memories of attending the investiture by George VI at the palace. I was 12 at the time and still have the medal and letters from the palace. Regards Stu Hicks


Mr.Hicks, 
I believe my grandfather may have also been on this ship. As stories go, he too was floating for a considerable amount of days when his ship was sunk in Ww2 . Like yourself, no one ever spoke of much, as children were not as nosy as we are now. Can you tell me if anyone ever spoke of a Clarence "Boats" Boudreaux? He was a merchant Seaman,from Baton Rouge La . My father and I are trying to piece together his family history. I thank You and anyone else that may be of help .


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Floatie and welcome,
If you are still following this thread can you tell me his full name and date of birth?

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Floatie (Jun 27, 2013)

@ Hugh.. 
Clarence Joseph Boudreaux 
December 14, 1906 
Merchant Marine 
Bos'n Mate 
Have znumber 
Also life boat Cert
And a.b cert # issued New Orleans La Dec12 1942 
Thanks ! Michelle 
P.s. was also on the Cacique , sieur de lasalle


----------



## Floatie (Jun 27, 2013)

Clarence began as a Merchant Marine in 1929 .


----------



## Floatie (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello Floatie and welcome,
If you are still following this thread can you tell me his full name and date of birth?

Regards
Hugh

Hugh, 
I posted info above.. Forgot to quote .
Michelle


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Michelle,

To be 100% sure that he was aboard this ship when lost you would need to obtain the last crew agreement. This file should be held at the British National Archives in Kew in piece *BT 381/2176* held under the ship's official number, 168219. The file is best obtained by visit to Kew.

Certainly Clarence J. Boudreaux was on this ship at least twice before: 1930 and 1931. The last crew agreement is the way to go on this one unless you have access to his service records from your side of the Pond.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Floatie (Jun 27, 2013)

Hugh, 
Thank you so much ! I read about your father's experience. My grandfather was also on a ship that went down and family lore has it that he floated for 13 days and at have also been on a second that went down. I know he sailed on many ships , and for a career seaman, there are many holes from passenger and crew lists ww2 . Could it be there are do***entations abroad that I may need to look for? My dad was 11 or 12 when his father passed away in 1955. He suffered PTSD after the war , that contributed to his early death . I would like to tell my father who his dad really was , and have at least his medals awarded. We never spoke of him as I grew up, there was not much to tell. My father is getting older, nearing 70 . The history ends there. I am ready to question everyone, about everything .. To do***ent the family history , and remembering his Honor as the hero who served, not for the memory of the PTSD he and those who loved him suffered.
The only ship discharge paper that exists sadly , is from the Sieur De Lasalle in 1944 in our possession . Clarence would be 106 years old now. Crossing my fingers and kissing my elbows that someone will recognize his story as being one their fathers told. Blessings to all on a similar journey . Thank You for reaching out Hugh! 
Sincere Regards 
Michelle


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Michelle,
Not sure what do***entation you have in your possession but obtaining your grandfather's service records should be your priority. Not that familiar with the workings of the US records offices but try following up on the links within this site:

http://www.usmm.org/contact.html

Don't give up - the answers are out here.

Regards
Hugh


----------

